# Berlin apartment hunt



## anniodonnell (Mar 30, 2015)

Anyone could give tips, guidance etc. About renting in Berlin. I am looking for a 1 or 2 bed apartment in Berlin fairly centrally with furnishings- well at least with kitchen etc. And seems like there is a lot off non existent and also "scam" apartments with huge pre deposits. So of anyone has, their friend has or knows a good management company that rents long term apartments min. 1 year, please do give us a shout.
We are non smoking, no kids, no pets and clean lifestyle couple that will keep property in excellent condition!


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

check typical websites: immonet or immobilienscout24 

You might have to get the website translated through Google..


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

have a look here: Wohnungssuche - Wohnungen & Immobilien - Berlin.de

but be sure it will be a long run - and you 'll never be alone at inspection dates.
better look for flats in suburbs near S-Bahn
good luck


----------



## Kitesurfer222 (Apr 18, 2015)

I was told about wg-gesucht dot de


----------

